# Farmall 806 oil leak



## mike4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Farmall 806 has oil leak under flywheel has 5 holes with a slightly larger one in the center it only leaks while its on.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Whats the colour of the oil ?? Dirty brown or black ????


----------



## mike4 (Mar 2, 2012)

The oil is Black


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like an engine oil leak then ??

Crankshaft seal or is there an oil gallery plug or core plug @ end of camshaft that fits at rear of engine, under engine back plate ???

Which engine Gasoline or Diesel ????


----------



## mike4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Its a diesel its leaking out of the larger hole in the middle of the four smaller ones. Looks like a plate and bolts fell off.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Well at least it willl allow oil to drain away and not contaminate the clutch !!!!!

See attch 

Problem part area's could be 5, 22, 24 & 25 ???.

To fix will need a split of tractor with removal of clutch, flywheel and maybe backplate (23) if leak is found to be from that area ??


----------



## mike4 (Mar 2, 2012)

checked fluids again oil seems thin like a solvent guessing diesel leaked into the oil started leaking out of the lower front of the engine now.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

So the engine oil level instead of dropping with the leak has stayed the sam or has risen. ??????????


----------



## mike4 (Mar 2, 2012)

the oil has risen i was thinking their was a bad injector or seal. Tractor was ran hard about 3 months ago with good oil and no leak then all of a sudden the oil level has risen and leakes.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If theres a bad injector you can usually hear it in the exhaust note as a miss fire ??, and loosening one injector feed pipe a little, with the engine running will find the bad injector.

Usual causes are leks from low pressure feed pump If fitted ???, and/or injector pump drive shaft seal ??


----------



## mike4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a video of the exhaust.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbXDzh3lJ44&context=C3a5f7d8ADOEgsToPDskKsb6hLb-QC1cPc-8nBsgFn[/ame]


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like she is missing on one cylinder. You can hear a short huff sound in the exhaust note, especially once you revved it up.


----------

